# VS vs non-VS lathe buyers



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a survey to see buyers who had remorse buying their lathe...or not!!

Note that cost consideration (as in real life) must be factored in your decision.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

If it is not too much to ask...can the people who voted #6 tell what they liked about the non-VS (and apparently didn't like about the VS)?

I also want to know what brand/model lathe it was.

It is only a request...you can chose not to answer it or email it to me if you wish.  I also want to make it clear that I am not questioning your choice...just want to know the reason.

Thank you.


----------



## clewless (Feb 27, 2007)

Have two Jet 1014s non-VS would buy again...but if I ever move up to a "big" lathe it will be VS.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm, I need an option for 1 and 3.  My larger lathes are VS.  One is mechanical and the other is electronic.  I prefer the electronic VS as it is quieter and is infinitely adjustable as opposed to a certain number of fixed speeds.  My Jet mini is non VS and will always have a non VS mini unless they redesign their VS lathe.  I need three speeds when turning pens - fastest, slowest, and somewhere in between.  I cannot get those speeds on a VS without changing belts, so I will just save the money and buy non VS.  I know there are minis with 0-4000 range without changing belts, but as far as I know they are all MT1 headstocks.

In other words, I like both and will continue to buy both []


----------



## skiprat (Feb 27, 2007)

Dario, if I could do it all again, I think that I would buy a metal lathe with VS.
I now mess around with all sorts of stuff that my wood lathe just can't do as accurately as I want. I will have to save up for quite a while though[]
I also make furniture as a hobby, so would need to keep ole faithful.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that I've seen the beauty of an electronic VS lathe, I'll never buy anything else. In fact, when the motor on my Delta Midi goes out (if it ever does), I'll buy the electronic VS motor from PSI for it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 27, 2007)

Dario,
I can't vote in this poll... I didn't buy either of my lathes.. they were gifts, but it would be nice to have a VS.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

Chuck,

If you haven't gave up your right to vote yet (peeked at the poll results).  You can vote...that is just verbage technicality. We are not politicians here []


----------



## gmcnut (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi all, I have the Jet Midi non VS lathe. I considered the VS lathe but the salesperson said that for the most part I would still be switching belt positions in order to get all of the speeds. So I bought the non VS since I would be switching belts anyway. And I saved a bit of money in the bargain. However, if Jet offered the lathe with VS fully "on the fly" that's likely what I would have purchased.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmcnut_
> <br />Hi all, I have the Jet Midi non VS lathe. I considered the VS lathe but the salesperson said that for the most part I would still be switching belt positions in order to get all of the speeds. So I bought the non VS since I would be switching belts anyway. And I saved a bit of money in the bargain. However, if Jet offered the lathe with VS fully "on the fly" that's likely what I would have purchased.



While what the salesman said is true... I've never moved my lathe's belt yet.  So in essence it is a full VS for my purpose (penturning).


----------



## mrplace (Feb 28, 2007)

I started with a non VS, and I really liked it. Then I bought a VS and cant believe I ever got along with out it. Case of ignorance is bliss?


----------



## woodpens (Feb 28, 2007)

1 & 3


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 28, 2007)

Dario,
I still didn't vote, but I think if I had a choice I would have gotten a VS.. even with having to change belts occasionally to take advantage of all the speeds...


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dario,

Thanks for starting this thread and thanks all for responding.  I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a mini lathe and this information has been very helpful.

jeff


----------



## bradh (Mar 1, 2007)

I have both so I was not sure how to vote. I like both. The VS is quick to change speeds, but the non-VS can go faster, slower, and has more power. 
I modified the non-VS cover with a magnetic catch and I can change speeds in a few seconds. Depending on what I turn will determine which lathe I pick. Pens I do on the VS. Bowls, lamps and larger objects I prefer to do on the non-VS.


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't know quite how to vote.  I have a non-VS Jet mini and really don't play with the speeds much as I would rather vary pressure than fool around with belts.

Always thought VS would be nice if I could afford it but some of the comments ahead of me make me think their not the end-all either.

I like my lathe overall as it is rock solid, dependable, and paid for.  And those are my top three criteria.


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />I started with a non VS, and I really liked it. Then I bought a VS and cant believe I ever got along with out it. Case of ignorance is bliss?



I always put it in this analogy...

It is like watching TV...one with remote one without.
You can watch the same programs on both but not having to get up everytime you want to change the channel is great. []


----------



## Poppy (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought the non vs and wished later that I had just went ahead and spent the extra bucks on the vs but now I dont know.[?]

Thanks for starting this thread Dario, very interesting responses.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 3, 2007)

I bought the Jet mini non-vs because I was just starting and the books I read, didn't advise a vs.  I hadn't discovered this site either.  I regret it now.  I'm expecting my tax return any day now (that's a whole 'nother thread, I know) so I'm going to get the new Jet VS too.  
Do you think that will be like having my cake and eating it too?[][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 14, 2007)

Never used anything but VS.  Couldn't imagine any other way [8D].


----------



## LEAP (Mar 14, 2007)

Bought the Rikon mini its not VS but not a big deal to change speeds. That said I wish it were VS and my next lathe definitly will be.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, I'm seriously looking for a new lathe and will probably go the metal lathe route. ( Selling my car[], whatever I get for it is going on tools!![])

Just a couple of questions - or my observations re VS and non VS on any type of lathe.

I have seen lathes, both wood and metal advertised as VS but you still have to stop the machine to change gears or belts. Some of these do have 'live' variation in each belt or gear setting but that variation doesn't seem so great to me.

I have seen Russ's video where he uses an electronic  VS while applying CA.
However, other than that example, I can't see an advantage in stepped VS.
I was always under the impression that VS meant live variation from zero to max speed. (I can see where this would be very advantagous for those who start with heavy unbalanced blanks.) 
I'm surprised that there is not a 'soft start' machine either. This is a good mid way point from fixed speed to full control.
Capacitor starting is a technically brutal method of starting a stationary loaded motor. 

Lots of folks have said here that they wouldn't go back to non VS. I don't think anyone has actually said why though? But, for me, if that means stepped VS I guess I'll just have to save for longer to get full VS. []


----------



## Fred (Mar 15, 2007)

IMHO I would recommend that one buy a VS lathe from the very beginning. The ability to tune the speed up or down depending on the situation will more than pay for itself. I find myself  using the speed change ability ALL the time on all of my turnings.

Fred


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 21, 2007)

I bought a Non VS JET 1014.  Love it.  Changing speeds by moving the belt is not a big deal to me.  I find that pen turning doesn't need multiple speeds.  I do everything at about 1820 or so IIRC...

Now for larger items, such as bowls, hollow forms and the like, I think VS is a huge help.  I plan on getting a bigger lathe in the future.  Probably a JET 1642 or a PowerMatic.  Time and $$ will tell!!


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 21, 2007)

I got the nonVS 1014 last April. A great machine and glad I got it. Now I've raised the money (sold some stuff[]) and I'm getting the VSI version while it's on sale. The price, right now, is only $50 more than what I paid for the nonVS. I understand the price goes up to over $400 at the end of April and that would be a stretch for me. If you have the extra cash (or sell your vintage stereo) might as well go for the VSI.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't imagine life without vs.  But then, my new plasma, wide screen, HD, 76 inch flat panel tv is black and white. I got a good deal on it! []


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 23, 2007)

Just ordered the 1014VSI and stand from Amazon. It'll get here when it gets here[]


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought a Delta non VS midi and wish I had bought the VS. Dario, the TV analogy is great.  I tend to do things at high speed that I should be slowing down for. The only plus is that while I am changing speeds, it gives CA a little more time to cure. Its really the same thing with a drill press.  Anyone who does not vary the drill press's speed for various bits has no idea what they are missing.


----------

